# Question on used bike pricing



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Not trying to spam the forum, I'll end up putting it in the classifieds and on eBay.
Just curious what you guys think the going rate for a bike like this would be, I just want some opinions on pricing.
585 Ultra with Force (Rival cranks), size XL/57cm.
Easton EC90 bar and post, EC70 stem. Wheels would probably be swapped out for some 38mm carbon tubular wheels, but could keep the R-Sys on there if desired. Saddle is an Arione.
The bike is new, all the parts are new I haven't ridden it or the Force stuff that's on it. I have a 555 with Dura Ace I ride, and honestly I'm pretty attached to that bike. Trying to clear out the garage so I can get a motorcycle by summer.
Thanks guys.

BN


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome ride Bikenerd; thats at least a 6k bike. Im guessing if you needed to get rid of it quick you could ask 5k firm even w the wheel swap. 
There will be those who will lowball you, but stand strong and don`t give it away. Those that ride; know! That`s a choice ride. Too bad it`s not my size or I might try to lowball you myself. Good luck.
(Damn, that`s a sweet ride)


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

elcuevo said:


> Awesome ride Bikenerd; thats at least a 6k bike. Im guessing if you needed to get rid of it quick you could ask 5k firm even w the wheel swap.
> There will be those who will lowball you, but stand strong and don`t give it away. Those that ride; know! That`s a choice ride. Too bad it`s not my size or I might try to lowball you myself. Good luck.
> (Damn, that`s a sweet ride)


Thanks, it is pretty sweet, but I just have too many bikes, and I really dig my 555, and I really really want a Ducati in the garage for this summer.


----------

